# The Dark Knight....



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

reasonably funny.

http://tomztoyz.blogspot.com/2009/10/vi ... humor.html


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ish 

Charlie


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

HAHA i chuckled


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Loved it


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Excellent.. "I found something..." :lol:

And I found something too, this is quite good:


----------

